# Are there qt bindings for the ruby interpreter ?



## Alain De Vos (Mar 20, 2021)

Are there qt bindings for the ruby interpreter ?
I tried "gem install qtbindings" but it seems to require Qt 4.x
I imagine qt4 is dead ?


----------



## Snurg (Mar 20, 2021)

Iirc yes, for a long time already.
Maybe search for something like qt5bindings?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2021)

Project itself looks dead too: 


> Warning: This project is no longer maintained. It only supports Qt4 which the latest linux distributions no longer include in their package repos. No future releases or changes are planned. If you would like to take over, please fork, and make the changes to support Qt5/Qt6. This will be really difficult as the Smoke libraries used in this project do not work well with C++11+. Its been a fun 10 years maintaining this for the Ruby community, but at this point I would recommend using Python if you want to create a modern desktop application using Qt. I'm personally switching to developing web apps using Vue.











						GitHub - ryanmelt/qtbindings: An easy to install gem version of the Ruby bindings to Qt
					

An easy to install gem version of the Ruby bindings to Qt - GitHub - ryanmelt/qtbindings: An easy to install gem version of the Ruby bindings to Qt




					github.com


----------

